# Hilfe bei SDS Document



## Thallius (11. Feb 2018)

Hi,

ich muss ein System Design Specification Document erstellen. Soweit normalerweise kein Thema schon hundert mal gemacht. Leider beharrt der Auftraggeber darauf genau sein Template auszufüllen. Hier stosse ich jetzt beim Kapitel zur Datenbank an meine Grenzen denn ich habe keine Ahnung was ich wo reinschreiben soll. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon einmal so ein ähnliches Template gehabt und kann helfen?

*1      Database*

*1.1      Database Type*
A MySQL database server with a minimum version of 4.0 is needed to run xxxx.

*1.2      Data Loading*

*1.2.1          Input Data*

Was ist damit gemeint? Soll ich hier alle Felder auflisten aus denen ich lese oder was?

*1.2.2          Output Data*

Gleiches wie oben

*1.2.3          Data Model*

Hier wollte ich eigentlich das EML Diagramm einsetzen aber.. was kommt dann in das nächste ?
*1.1      Data Hierarchy*


Hier könnte das EML auch gut reinpassen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Kababär (2. Mrz 2018)

Zu * Input Data*: Hier reicht es normalerweise die Datentypen, Zweck und Herkunft anzugeben.
Zu *Output Data*: Normalerweise gibt man hier das Zielort und die Persistenz sowie der Zweck zur Weiterverarbeitung an.

Data-Model ist sehr abstrakt und kann die Datendefinition und deren Abhängigkeiten wie etwa in einem ERM gezeigt, darstellen. Hierzu zählt auch ein Datenfluss- bzw. Kontextdiagramm, genauso wie ein Strukturmodel oder die Datenarchitektur. Ziel ist es, auf abstrakte Weise das Zusammenspiel der Daten innerhalb (und außerhalb) des Systems zu verdeutlichen, so dass der Kunde nickend zustimmen kann, wenn er die Diagramme + Erläuterungen dazu sieht.

In der Hierarchy geht es darum, die Daten zu strukturieren und zwar vom Abstrakten (z.B. Datenbank) hin bis zur Detailliebe (hallo bytes!). Wie detailliert dies sein muss, hängt von den Anforderungen ab. 

Jetzt erst sehe ich, dass ich wohl mit meiner Antwort zu spät komme. Aber vielleicht hilft es dir trotzdem weiter.


----------

